# Some Critters Need to Go!-Southern MO



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I will try and get pics tomorrow. 

I have one Experimental registered ADGA doeling for sale at this time. Her dam is Purebred Nubian and her sire is Purebred Lamancha. She is an elf-eared cutie with tons of personality! Orange and cream in colour.

Three LGD pups left out of the litter of six. Sold 2 girls and 1 boy so far. I have three females still available. $50 each and they need to go as I cannot afford another several bags of dog food! Born in December, in the goat pasture. Been with the goats all their lives.

Located near Mountain Grove, MO.

417-349-2217


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Good Morning Ozark jewels. I am close to West Plains Calling and leaving a message on your phone if we miss each other please send me a pm with price and picture of your doeling you have for sale thank you


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Pictures. Love to see pictures so I can at least ooohhh and aaawwww over them. You're too far away from me, but love to look. Might also give more of a description on the dogs. What breed etc.?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

ozark_jewels said:


> I will try and get pics tomorrow.
> 
> So much for "tomorrow", its six days later! Adding pics now.
> 
> ...


Didn't get your message BlueRose, PM me a number so I can call you, please. I pm'd you a picture.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of details and pictures to start with. I was planning on getting pics the next day but time got away from me.
I think I will take the brown-headed puppy off the market. She has bonded closely with my bucks already and I'd hate to break that bond.
So "Freckles" is available and "Furry" is available. Those are the two black and white pups in the pics. Not their names, just a way to identify them. They are UTD on shots and wormings. Pyr/Anatolian/Komondor.


----------

